# Trailer Hitch Harness (looking for)



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
I am installing a hitch on my Xtrail. I did a search and didn't find anything conclusive. Did anyone ever find a trailer hitch wiring harness that was specific to the Xtrail. Meaning it has plugs on the harness to fit the xtrail wiring harness. (assuming the Xtrail has a wiring harness connection point)


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

That depends who you talk to - there wasnt on my (UK spec) one - but i did a fairly comprehensive write up on how to wire it in.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I read it, and it is going to be my bible for the hook up. I figured I would ask, I did see one guy say there was a harness, but I suspect he was from Oz, and it was his only post.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you might be refering to the esteemed Jalal (Aussietrail) who, most likely, knows more about X-T's than i ever will . But he had a plug on his.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is a towbar wiring harness on mine (2002 model) Australian version as I mentioned earlier, so instead of taking my word for granted "the guy from Oz", remove the plastic trims at the back of your exy and have a look.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe you that the x-trail has a harness to connect to. But I wasn't actually referring to you. There was some other guy, he has only made one post. The one post said "get the vehicle specific trailer harness" which is what I was looking for. But the guy's profile doesn't give any details about where he is from. My guess is that he is from Oz, as I don't believe there are any prefab trailer harnesses that you can buy from Reese, or Drawtite etc. You have no choice in canada but to splice into the harness with a generic trailer wiring kit. I was just tossing out a post incase perhaps someone in north america knew where I could buy one.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/101828-towing-hitch-x-trail-8.html#post1249664
this guy, vollty.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Aah, fair enough. I don't think he's from Australia. In any case, the only towbar I have seen which comes with the wiring harnesses to plug into the factory sockets inside the car (behind the trims) was the genuine Nissan towbar sold here by the dealers. None of the aftermarket towbars came with these wiring harnesses, so a splice into the main wiring loom was done for all after-market towbars.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Our towbars here don't come with wiring period. You can buy lots of aftermarket "plug and play" wiring for many many cars. But not the x-trail. Oh well, good thing I have lots of shrink wrap and electrical tape...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think we're talking about two different wiring harnesses here. From what you're saying I believe you're looking for the female wiring plug that gets attached to the frame of the towbar to be used with a trailer and I am talking about the wiring harnesses going from this plug to the back of the car. If the towbars sold at your end don't come with any trailer wiring plugs, I believe you can use a universal one and screw it or weld it to the frame of the towbar, as long as the female and male plug connections match up with what you have (or will have) on your trailer. Each country uses different type of trailer plugs, so you gonna have to shop around to see what is available at your end, you might end-up using a trailer plug of another car and then splice into the wiring loom at the back of the car.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I think you're right. We use a flat 4 pin plug over here. There are others, but for basic trailering needs its a 4 pin. Even if you buy the trailer hitch (towbar) at the dealership, they will simply buy a Reese harness to plug in if possible to the existing car wiring loom. If there isn't one available then they splice. I have never heard of the dealership having a plug in harness, but the general public not having access to it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In Australia we use a 7 and/or 12 pin plugs for our trailers. They either come flat or round and you can get adapters to suit.


----------

